# 1992 MTD GT turn radius difference



## dougand3 (Sep 16, 2003)

MTD Garden Tractor 142-848H118 (1992). 18hp Briggs Opposed Twin.

I recently got a 1992 MTD GT 18hp 46" deck. The steering radius is too wide turning Left. It's nice and tight turning Right. If I try to tighten radius for Left turn, I assume it will widen radius for Right turn? I'm trying to avoid that and have tight turns R & L. 

The only adjustment I see is the drag link rod from steering gear. The pinion gear at the bottom of the steering wheel shaft rotates to all teeth on the steering gear - 25 teeth.
I assume the rod between wheels is only for toe-in/toe-out?
Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## dougand3 (Sep 16, 2003)

I adjusted the front ball joint assy on the drag link rod. Turned 6 revolutions in (CW = shorter). Left turns are much tighter and Right turns are not compromised as much. Must be slop in the steering. So, much better.


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

As you already know, most of your tight turns will be to the left. If you give up a little to the right I doubt you'll notice much. That rod you adjusted will allow those changes such as you made. Glad you figured it out and I'm sure you'll like the mower better.......


----------

